# buy authentic cuban cigars



## Nate Casas (Apr 11, 2018)

taking a cruise next month and we are stopping in Ensenada B.C., wondering if anyone knows where there is a authentic cuban shop?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moved to Habanos section.

OP will be able to view replies but won't be able to reply.

I would strongly suggest reading through our rules, especially regarding the Habanos Forum (members need to have a 100+ post count and 90+ days as a member before being able to post here) http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nos-forum-rules-must-read-before-posting.html

HABANOS FORUM RULES (A must read before posting!)

Alot of new members choose to make an intro post about themselves here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-puffers-introduction-forum/


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This can't be approved...he is newly registered and is asking for sources which violates rules and guidelines and bypasses the Habano Section of posts and time as a Member. If he gets away with it then how do we enforce it for the rest?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Nate Casas said:


> taking a cruise next month and we are stopping in Ensenada B.C., wondering if anyone knows where there is a authentic cuban shop?


I'd use Google.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Coobans?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

My cousin just got back from doing a contract job at Guantanamo. No Cuban cigars there! :frown2:

I kinda' doubt there will be in Baja either, regardless of how hard the locals try to convince you that glass-top box of Cohibas they're hauling up and down the beach in the goat cart is the real deal. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> My cousin just got back from doing a contract job at Guantanamo. No Cuban cigars there! :frown2:
> 
> I kinda' doubt there will be in Baja either, regardless of how hard the locals try to convince you that glass-top box of Cohibas they're hauling up and down the beach in the goat cart is the real deal. :vs_laugh:


Been to Baja many times and the accuracy while hilarious...is spot on. I've seen spotted zebras make more authentic Cohibas. ( the ability I have for rhyming is purely coincidental )


----------

